# Stes Maries De La Mer



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Anyone planning a trip to the Camargue and Stes Marie expecting to be able to free / wild camp on the beach area should be aware that the authorities there have now forbidden it and have barred the track to the beach area with massive rocks. You can still walk / cycle down but not drive. The aire by the municipal site is no longer available as a stopover either, although you can still dump and fill your water.

Further West just before Narbonne Plage is Saint-Pierre La Mer they have opened up an aire for general use, nice area with facilities (no showers or toilets). 3 euros for service (dump and fill) or 5 euros for overnight stay.

Couple of pics ref the above in my photo gallery, Members + Motorhomes, page 8, John & Pat's

John.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thats bad news john,

we were thinking of going back there in May/June, we have some wondeful memories of wildcamping at the end of the gravel track in 2000 in the dunes.

pete.


----------



## 88901 (May 10, 2005)

*Wild Camping Spots / MH Friendly Parking*

Sorry to hear the bad news John, we spent two or three nights along the track in Sept98, plenty of room and area was being treated with respect by motorhome owners.
Would suspect nearby campsite has applied pressure to get more business. Did find South of France difficult compared with West and Brittany. Will have to look for alternative spot or spend same money on shorter holidays.
Thelma and Ray


----------



## rommel (May 10, 2005)

*Stes-Maries-de-la-Mer*

Thanks for that info, we are traveling down to the Med in three weeks visiting first Fontaine-de-Vaucluse and Pont de Gard then to the coast, this is the first time we will have visited this region, in the past we have alway stuck to the West coast .We will definately visit this site. Can anybody recommend any more nice aires enroute or from the Camargue down to the Spanish border. Would I be right in thinking that there may be a mozzy problem in this area?


----------

